# [Risolto] Riguardo sys-process/htop

## ciro64

Ciao.

Installando htop ottengo questi (penso) warnings:

```

 *   CONFIG_TASK_XACCT:  is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING:  is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

```

Questi parametri non sono a livello kernel..... mi chiedo come fare per "aggiustare le cose".

Comunque il programma sembra funzionare correttamente.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

Oh no, sono assolutamente parametri del kernel   :Razz: 

Prima di compilare, lancia make xconfig/make gconfig e con lo strumento "cerca" vai ad abilitare l'opzione incriminata.

Considera anche che i parametri possono cambiare nome nel corso del tempo, quindi è possibile che tu abbia quei parametri abilitati ma con un nome diverso da quello previsto nell'ebuild. In tal caso puoi semplicemente ignorare l'avviso   :Wink: 

----------

## ciro64

Accidenti... quando ho controllato devo aver digitato in modo non corretto la query, in quanto se do:

```

# grep CONFIG_TASK /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Ottengo

```

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

# CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING is not set

```

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> xconfig e gconfig non mi son serviti con la funzione "trova"
> 
> 

 

Beh con grep fai sicuramente prima   :Very Happy:  gli altri due sono comodi perché hai lo spiegone sottomano, ma è anche vero che spesso non trovano il nome esatto riportato nel kernel (fanno la ricerca nello spiegone, suppongo).

Comunque, l'importante è che hai risolto!   :Cool: 

----------

## ciro64

Si si ... ho risolto e grazie a Te ..... Magico Pierino_89  :Smile:   :Smile:  Buon tutto  :Smile: 

----------

